
How David Beats Goliath (2009) - gattilorenz
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/05/11/how-david-beats-goliath
======
ncmncm
Malcolm Gladwell is quoted, "I don't write things that are true, I write
things that are interesting". He has a concealed reactionary slant. Generally,
the facts he cites are true, but he omits the other facts that would tell the
truth. He's more clever than David Brooks, who just makes things up, but more
dangerous.

Seriously, Google him. There is a page devoted to fact-checking him.

~~~
rossdavidh
If you seriously think that Malcolm Gladwell, who writes for the New Yorker,
is right of center, much less the far right of center that "reactionary"
means, then your idea of where the political center is, does not match with
reality.

Whether you think he is correct on a given topic is debatable, of course, but
where he is on the political spectrum relative to the rest of the nation, is
objectively determinable, and it is left of center.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=592043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=592043)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=605720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=605720)

------
m3kw9
When you are David for 82 games and you play full court press, you won’t make
it pass all star weekend before your players break down.

